# Medical Benefits



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2006)

Hi, I just got transfer into the Reg Force about 2 weeks ago. And my wife has been asking a question in reference to Medical Benefits. She needs a few things done. Drug plan... direct payment or get the bill and mail it off? Dental work for her? How does that happen? Is there only certain dental clinic she can go to? Is this all cover by the Medical benefits? I knew when I was RPes on a Class B contact I had a Blue Cross given to me. I wasn't sure what it was for. It just ended up in my work mail box one day. So can someone shed some light on this issue? She wants an answer and I am the middle man.  :brickwall:



Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2006)

You should get a package from the OR with the books explaining both the Public Civil Service Dental Plan and the Public Civil Service Health Plan.  You will have to go to the OR and set up what level of coverage you want and what the pay allotments/deductions will be.  

You will have to pay for your wife's medical and dental and then submit claims to the appropriate Insurance Company that will cover that claim.  You will not get 100% refunds.

Your OR will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Nov 2006)

Ah okay..too bad work already is busy. But I am sure I can squeeze some time in there.

Thanks George


----------



## kincanucks (13 Nov 2006)

I don't believe that the coverage starts right away so you may want to check that out.


----------



## Armymedic (13 Nov 2006)

Go see the orderly room.

But both drug and dental is by reimbursement by receipt. Our clinic we pay, and they send the invoice for reimbursement for us to Great West Life.


----------



## geo (24 Nov 2007)

Anyone know what's going on with Blue Cross?

Had three prescriptions refilled today.
Up till now, I was never asked to pay a portion of the prescription cost.
Today, I had to pay 3%, 8% & 9% respectively on the meds.....
It's only 20$ all told but.... What's up with the sudden change?


----------



## Cansky (24 Nov 2007)

I'm going to assume this was at the base clinic.  If not then take the reciepts to the clinic and see about reimbursments.


----------



## geo (25 Nov 2007)

No wasn't at the clinic.  It was at the local drug store... same place I get my prescriptions filled all the time.
All other times it's been a cash free transaction... so the sudden request for cash was a bit of a surprise.  Will be asking questions tomorrow when I go into work at LFQA HQ...


----------



## Cansky (25 Nov 2007)

Just take the reciepts in to the orderly room at the medical clinic you should be fully reimbursed for all expenses.  It could just be someone new who was not use to dealing with a military member.  Some pharmacies will charge the person for the prescription and then have to claim it through the medical insurance provider.  I have always had to pay for my childrens prescription and then claim.


----------



## geo (25 Nov 2007)

Oh, rest assured I will be taking the bill to the clinic for reimbursment.
WRT the drug store.... same store, stame staff member I always deal with... they have my blue cross number on file & I never have to pull out the card anymore... think there is something up with Blue Cross.  I had heard 1/2 Conversation +/- a week ago that said something about a change in Blue Cross contracts.... probably should have paid attention to what was being said.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Anyone know what's going on with Blue Cross?
> 
> Had three prescriptions refilled today.
> Up till now, I was never asked to pay a portion of the prescription cost.
> ...



Sounds like a co-pay.


----------



## geo (25 Nov 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a co-pay.


It does.... but, this is something 100% new that has happened in the last 45 days... last time I had the oprescription filled.  I will get full detalis tomorrow & post the reason / excuse I receive.


----------



## Gunner98 (25 Nov 2007)

Info available at these links:

CF (Great-West) Dental Plan:
http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/Pubs_pol/hrpubs/TB_866/dental_e.asp

PS Health Care Plan (Sun Life): http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/hr-rh/bp-rasp/benefits-avantages/hcp-rss/overview-contexte_e.asp

Reserve Force Benefits - PSHCP: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/Reserve_benefits_en.pdf


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2007)

AH..... I see said the blind man to the deaf mute...

It would appear that Shoppers Drug mart (and other chains) have raised their drug prices & that Blue Cross have not OKd the rate increase... so they continue to pay the agreed upon rate & we pay the balance.  We then have to take the bill to the Medical Clinic's OR where we are given a form to fill out, submit our receipts - and we will receive a refund cheque ... IN ABOUT 6 WEEKS!!!

I think that this is a waste of time.  If DND & RCMP are going to be on the hook for the amount (bottom line) then WTF - why should I be expected to cough up & claim?

Don't get me wrong - I am very grateful that I am so well looked after BUT, this paper shuffling is a waste of time for everyone.


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Nov 2007)

This is not something new...despite the best efforts of many...there has been ongoing issues since 2000 with the CF/Blue Cross program and some civilian pharmacies.


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2007)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> This is not something new...despite the best efforts of many...there has been ongoing issues since 2000 with the CF/Blue Cross program and some civilian pharmacies.


Might be.... but this is the 1st time I've gotten "dinged" by this issue.
Oh well, reimbursed in 6 weeks is better than being stuck with the bill OR worse yet, having to pay the whole shot.


----------

